# Gratis DorcelTV



## woodyjezy (20 Nov. 2011)

Hi an alle,
ich habe vor ca einer Woche einen Sendersuchlauf mit meinem Sat durchgeführt. Ganz hinten hat sich ein Programm namens: Test2 1119 eingereiht! Hab dann mal spät abends, "leider" Programm nummer 1 verfehlt und bin auf dem letzten gelandet, da habe ich gesehen das dieser Sender ein Erotiksender ist und zwar DorcelTV. Und jetzt nicht so alla DSF-Sexy-Sport-Clips sondern hardcoreFilme! Beginnt ab 22:00 Uhr- bis 5:00Uhr!
Jetzt wollte ich mal Fragen ob den sonst auch noch jemand gratis empfangen kann?
lg


----------

